# Longbottom Coffeehouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Longbottom Coffeehouse features a full breakfast and lunch menu served in a relaxed and cheerful atmosphere. We prepare all our menu items with fresh local ingredients and feature real smokehouse barbecue entrees on Thursdays and Fridays. Longbottom also caters your special event. Longbottom offers a wide variety of fresh muffins, scones, danish and cookies baked on site each morning. We have ample seating for groups. Stop in for a quick breakfast or lunch, or relax in our living room and catch up on some reading or watch our roasters. Surf the web or catch up on your email with our free wireless internet service. We cater to large and small groups - your place or ours. You can also reserve the coffeehouse for special events and parties. We can host your corporate event or an intimate lunch or dinner party. Our conference room seats 12-15 comfortably. Entertain an important client and have breakfast or lunch served before or after your meeting. While you are here, pick up some coffee, still warm from the roaster. It's the freshest you can buy!

More...


----------

